

Building a Quadrotor Drone aerial robot at HBCSE. - motyar
http://ramrao.abajirao.com/quadcopter/

======
motyar
You can see the video, they tried it and it works well
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht7k9wwF03w>

